

White-Collar Taylorism: The Real Reason People Find Amazon Story So Upsetting - ForHackernews
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/08/real-villain-amazon-data.html

======
a3n
> It’s a little amazing that Amazon is still printing this stuff out on paper.

It's harder for upset people to forward significant amounts of the report if
they would have to type it in from paper.

